# Westminster Larger Catechism



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello. Do any PB members use the WLC extensively - either in church or for private devotion? I have been going through it in my private devotion and have been greatly edified because of its doctrinal clarification, and its piety.

Yet unfortunately it seem less popular than the WSC.


----------



## jw (Jan 16, 2019)

I love the WLC. I've memorized much of it, but have had the memory work on pause for a while as other things have required my attention. Hope to get back to it before the year is up, though.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2019)

It's defintely a neglected document. I think part of the problem I've seen is that people are actually not able to follow multi-part sentences very well anymore. Adults and teens struggle even with the WSC to read a sentence and figure out what it's saying. That said, the WLC is certainly indispensable in terms of adding some more nuggets in the Reformed confession.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jw (Jan 16, 2019)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's defintely a neglected document. I think part of the problem I've seen is that people are actually not able to follow multi-part sentences very well anymore. Adults and teens struggle even with the WSC to read a sentence and figure out what it's saying. That said, the WLC is certainly indispensable in terms of adding some more nuggets in the Reformed confession.


Rich, would you break that up a little? I'm not following.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2019)

People.
Can't.
Follow.
Long.
Sentences.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 16, 2019)

Seriously, am I the only one who has a really good vocabulary primarily because I read so much theology?

I make my living by writing. It's the way I help my company capture work and articulate trategy and value prop.

I was working on a proposal in November and was reviewing a section that had some content that was not needed so I selected the text and added a comment in the review document: "This content is superfluous."

One of the proposal writers saw what I wrote and exclaimed to another: "Hey, Rich really like what we wrote here."

The other responded: "I don't think he meant it as a compliment."

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jw (Jan 16, 2019)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Seriously, am I the only one who has a really good vocabulary primarily because I read so much theology?
> 
> I make my living by writing. It's the way I help my company capture work and articulate trategy and value prop.
> 
> ...


About 11 or 12 years ago, a paper was returned to me in a University English class saying that it was "verbose," and "stilted."  (still got an _A_, though)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jan 16, 2019)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Seriously, am I the only one who has a really good vocabulary primarily because I read so much theology?



No. Someone last week said that every day is the Sabbath. I actually found myself without thinking saying that the 10 commandments were not "abrograted". I wondered afterwards if anyone even understood me.

I do see people seeming to misrepresent long quotes unintentionally, because they are not used to processing info in that form, and I always impressed how extensive the Westminster documents are when I get a chance to read them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2019)

I´m a big fan. I use it often as a reference and also use it when teaching (sunday school) frequently. It is my favorite catechism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 16, 2019)

I have used the WLC in my private worship, and we have gone through portions of it in family worship. It's been beneficial for me and my wife. It has helped lead me out of the feeble Christianity of my youth.

After my Bible, the Banner of Truth edition of the Westminster Standards is one of the two most treasured books I own. The other is the Scottish Psalter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 16, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> I have used the WLC in my private worship, and we have gone through portions of it in family worship. It's been beneficial for me and my wife. It has helped lead me out of the feeble Christianity of my youth.


A blessing to hear.


Tom Hart said:


> After my Bible, the Banner of Truth edition of the Westminster Standards is one of the two most treasured books I own.


Did you mean this edition recently put out by the Trust? https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/theology-books/westminster-confession/


Tom Hart said:


> The other is the Scottish psalter.


As a Scotsman I have to agree  And the Scottish Psalter has a common heritage to the Westminster Standards.


----------



## timfost (Jan 16, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> No. Someone last week said that every day is the Sabbath. I actually found myself without thinking saying that the 10 commandments were not "abrograted". I wondered afterwards if anyone even understood me.



That's really funny. The Sunday before last I was teaching on Colossians 2 and talking about the Sabbath. I normally try to use easier vocabulary or define the bigger words I want to use, but "abrogated" slipped out a number of times without a definition. Finally, a member raised her hand and asked for a definition.

So the short answer is no, nobody understood your point.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 16, 2019)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's defintely a neglected document. I think part of the problem I've seen is that people are actually not able to follow multi-part sentences very well anymore. Adults and teens struggle even with the WSC to read a sentence and figure out what it's saying. That said, the WLC is certainly indispensable in terms of adding some more nuggets in the Reformed confession.


The tough thing is that if people have a difficult time with multi-part sentences, then the Bible, especially the letters of Paul would be a serious struggle.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2019)

As it stands now, we are reading through the Canons of Dordt article by article, just before Wednesday night prayer meeting, as a means to be reminded of its contents. When that is completed, we will be going through the WLC. But yes, I'd agree, its a neglected document, (like the Directory of Public Worship, and the general tenor of the SL&C.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 16, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Did you mean this edition recently put out by the Trust? https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/theology-books/westminster-confession/



That's the one.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 16, 2019)

In weekday family worship we read one question from the WSC but on Sundays we read three from the WLC instead. This way you can get through the WSC almost three times in a year and the WLC once. That's the best case scenario though we miss sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 16, 2019)

ZackF said:


> In weekday family worship we read one question from the WSC but on Sundays we read three from the WLC instead. This way you can get through the WSC almost three times in a year and the WLC once. That's the best case scenario though we miss sometimes.



That's good. I think I'll try that.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 17, 2019)

Joshua said:


> I love the WLC. I've memorized much of it, but have had the memory work on pause for a while as other things have required my attention. Hope to get back to it before the year is up, though.



In Russia, the Westminster Larger Catechism memorizes _you_!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 17, 2019)

ZackF said:


> In weekday family worship we read one question from the WSC but on Sundays we read three from the WLC instead. This way you can get through the WSC almost three times in a year and the WLC once. That's the best case scenario though we miss sometimes.


That sounds like a great idea. And yes, the WSC and the WLC, together, nicely reinforce the important Reformed truths.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 17, 2019)

I find Vos' commentary on the Larger Catechism both informative and edifying https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-westminster-larger-catechism-vos.html


----------



## ZackF (Jan 17, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> That's good. I think I'll try that.



I can't remember if you have little ones but our 7yo has been memorizing the 'Children's Catechism' for several years and sometimes she recognizes the connection to the WSC/WLC questions. That's a delight to see.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 17, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Hello. Do any PB members use the WLC extensively - either in church or for private devotion? I have been going through it in my private devotion and have been greatly edified because of its doctrinal clarification, and its piety.
> 
> Yet unfortunately it seem less popular than the WSC.



I use it and cherish it. The best part for me has been the section on the mediation of Christ. Wonderful work!

And Vos' commentary is excellent.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 17, 2019)

ZackF said:


> I can't remember if you have little ones but our 7yo has been memorizing the 'Children's Catechism' for several years and sometimes she recognizes the connection to the WSC/WLC questions. That's a delight to see.



I'm getting started on the Children's Catechism, but only just. Our son will be three in a few months. I am looking forward to teaching him the catechisms, sharing with him a treasure I never knew as a child.


----------



## Kinghezy (Jan 17, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> sharing with him a treasure I never knew as a child.



And maybe our children can *continue* the tradition of biblical instruction with their kids, rather than having to do it *start* it.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 18, 2019)

The Larger Catechism is in the new Trinity Hymnal so perhaps that will give it greater exposure? I've definitely used the LC to get more depth on what the Westminster divine were teaching.

I love the ideas mentioned earlier for incorporating the LC for family study. I've tied the confession to a year-long study when my kids are in high school. It works out to roughly 1 chapter per week.

Regarding the "Vos" commentary. Note that it was written by the son Johannes. It's a great resource. I've wondered if he 100 percent squares with his father Geerhardus?


----------



## kodos (Jan 21, 2019)

J.G Vos was an RPCNA minister. The Larger Catechism commentary comes from his articles in the Blue Banner. 

My son is memorizing an answer out of the WLC each week. Up to question 64 so far. We discuss his new question every Lord’s Day. At our church, our pastor puts one or more associated WLC questions and answers in the bulletin for our reflection and often references them in the sermon when appropriate. 

It is an extraordinary work. I’ve benefitted from going back to it often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (Feb 13, 2019)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> As it stands now, we are reading through the Canons of Dordt article by article, just before Wednesday night prayer meeting, as a means to be reminded of its contents. When that is completed, we will be going through the WLC. But yes, I'd agree, its a neglected document, (like the Directory of Public Worship, and the general tenor of the SL&C.)



Are you aware of Dr. W. Robert Godfrey's new book on the Canons of Dordt? He gives a fresh translation of the text and provides a commentary on it. I've just ordered my copy from Reformation Heritage Books for $12.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 13, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Hello. Do any PB members use the WLC extensively - either in church or for private devotion? I have been going through it in my private devotion and have been greatly edified because of its doctrinal clarification, and its piety.



I read the questions on the Lord's Supper on the first Sabbath of every month, because that is when we observe communion at church. 

You will also observe that it sounds very Reformed Baptist with respect to who is in the covenant of grace. 



Stephen L Smith said:


> Yet unfortunately it seem less popular than the WSC.



Less is more. The WSC is more popular than the WLC because it is shorter (I keep the S in WSC). Furthermore, it is often the catechism that many people memorized as children.


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 14, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I read the questions on the Lord's Supper on the first Sabbath of every month, because that is when we observe communion at church.
> 
> You will also observe that it sounds very Reformed Baptist with respect to who is in the covenant of grace.
> 
> ...


Do you have that listing for how it discussed the CoG?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Do you have that listing for how it discussed the CoG?



Just read question 31.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 18, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> You will also observe that it sounds very Reformed Baptist with respect to who is in the covenant of grace.


A Reformed Baptist friend of mine tells me if people reflected on these statements in the WLC, they would be come Reformed Baptists  A stretch maybe.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 18, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> A Reformed Baptist friend of mine tells me if people reflected on these statements in the WLC, they would be come Reformed Baptists  A stretch maybe.



They might as a result of the contemporary Reformed not being accurate on this point, but not as a consequence of what the WLC teaches if properly understood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 18, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Are you aware of Dr. W. Robert Godfrey's new book on the Canons of Dordt? He gives a fresh translation of the text and provides a commentary on it. I've just ordered my copy from Reformation Heritage Books for $12.


See also:
https://rfpa.org/collections/books-...-assurance-the-message-of-the-canons-of-dordt


----------



## bookslover (Feb 18, 2019)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> See also:
> https://rfpa.org/collections/books-...-assurance-the-message-of-the-canons-of-dordt



Thanks, Patrick. Looks interesting.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Feb 19, 2019)

I am not sure if you all have seen this:

"The Larger Catechism: A Critical Text and Introduction - Principal Documents of the Westminster Assembly (Bower, ed.)"

https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...nts-of-the-westminster-assembly-bower-ed.html


----------

